# CCW application in NC



## Dynamik1

Having completed my concealed carry class a couple of weeks ago I finally got my paperwork together for submission to the Chatham County Sherriff in Pittsboro, NC. In this county we are required to submit:

Certificate of Completion
Notarized application in triplicate
Notarized release of medical and mental health records
Copy of Passport or Birth Certificate
Copy of tax receipt to prove residence in the county
Copy of local criminal background check
Fingerprint scans

Even though the guidelines state "must issue within 90 days" the none-too-pleasant clerk told me she would call me within 3-4 weeks! Very nice surprise.


----------



## bruce333

Now the waiting begins...:watching:



> none-too-pleasant clerk


hmm...everyone I dealt with was very polite here in Johnston County. Even when I had to have them correct my address, on my permit, that they got wrong. (make sure you double check everything printed on it when you get it).

Took 65 days to get mine.


----------



## ghost stang

It took me 5 weeks but thats because they didn't know their fingerprint machine wasn't sending them out.


----------



## Dynamik1

hmmm - the clerk had quite a problem with the fingerprint scanner . . . 6 out of 10 print scans showed "low quality". Hope this doesnt impact the wait time :-(


----------



## js

I got mine in exactly 91 "business" days.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I can't wait for mine to get here. It's already been 7 days, WHERE THE F*%& IS IT!?!?!? :smt033

-Jeff-:anim_lol:


----------



## ghost stang

The longest part for me was them having my Sheriff sign it.


My permit was there when I went by but I couldn't get it because the hadn't signed it.


----------



## Dynamik1

I checked with the Clerk today - she said it just came in and I can pick it up Monday!! Woot! Submitted on 10/28 - back on 11/21!! Just a little over 3 weeks! I say that's pretty darn decent!


----------



## Double0

congrats


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Dynamik1 said:


> I checked with the Clerk today - she said it just came in and I can pick it up Monday!! Woot! Submitted on 10/28 - back on 11/21!! Just a little over 3 weeks! I say that's pretty darn decent!


Congrats! :smt023

I'm jealous. :numbchuck: I submitted my CO application on 10/21 and I have _at least_ another month to go yet. :smt022

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF

BeefyBeefo said:


> Congrats! :smt023
> 
> I'm jealous. :numbchuck: I submitted my CO application on 10/21 and I have _at least_ another month to go yet. :smt022
> 
> -Jeff-


They just don't like you Jeff. They will probably lose your app. and make you resubmit. :numbchuck: :anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo

TOF said:


> They just don't like you Jeff. They will probably lose your app. and make you resubmit. :numbchuck: :anim_lol:


I would _NOT_ be surprised. :anim_lol:

Although, if I get the job that I'm hoping for right now, then I won't need this CHP. :smt033:numbchuck:

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219

TOF said:


> They just don't like you Jeff. They will probably lose your app. and make you resubmit. :numbchuck: :anim_lol:


I forgot to tell you...everyone here has vouched for your character....maybe that's why it's taking so long!:smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo

tekhead1219 said:


> I forgot to tell you...everyone here has vouched for your character....maybe that's why it's taking so long!:smt082:anim_lol:


Uh oh...so much for the job then too, I guess. :numbchuck::anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Well pretty much right after my previous post, I received notification that I wasn't one of the top 3 applicants. I'm rather upset right now...:smt022

-Jeff-


----------



## Dynamik1

Jeff,
Sorry to hear that man!
If I had to guess I would say that The Man Upstairs has some other more exciting plans for you! Keep a sharp watch!
-Scott


----------



## bruce333

Jeff,

Sorry for you. 

I've know a few people that have tried to get similar positions in the past. With most of them it took more than 1 try to get in.


----------



## tekhead1219

Jeff,

Sorry to hear the news. Keep trying, perserverance pays off.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Thanks for the support guys. :smt023

Although I'm still rather upset, I have to think that this happened for a reason. I can only hope something better comes along.

Now is definitely not the time to be in my (or my girlfriends') position. "Fresh" out of college and looking for employment in this economy is tough. That's why I was _really_ hoping for a position at this department. The benefits and everything that went along with it are unbeatable.

The only problem now is, that was 2 months worth of testing. I can't stay umemployed while going through the testing process for any other departments. Money is running out... So, now I need to find employment somewhere in the area and really rethink if I want to continue retesting. I most likely will. Thanks again, guys. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## manderson

*Chatham County CCP Cert Class*

I was at the Chatham County Sherriff office this morning requesting the CCP forms and they asked if I had taken the class. I have not and they said that I needed to take the class from Dr. Powell in Siler City. I searched the web for information for this and have not found anything. Does anyone have any information on the class or have experience with the certification class for Chatham County, NC?


----------



## bruce333

Wow. That's the first time I've heard of a Sheriff's office actually recommending an instructor.

You don't have to take it from anyone in particular. As long as they are certified by the State of NC to give the class. It's not a County specific class.


----------



## Todd

manderson said:


> I was at the Chatham County Sherriff office this morning requesting the CCP forms and they asked if I had taken the class. *I have not and they said that I needed to take the class from Dr. Powell in Siler City.* I searched the web for information for this and have not found anything. Does anyone have any information on the class or have experience with the certification class for Chatham County, NC?


That can't be your one and only choice. I'd say call your local shops and ranges and find out if they have classes or can recommend someone. I know here in Wake there are classes all over. You should be in the same boat.


----------



## Redwolf

No the Class is good for any where in the state, meaning you can take it anywhere for any county. look up here for some classes

http://www.carryconcealed.net/courses

"It is an unfortunate fact that we can secure peace only by preparing for war" JFK


----------



## Dynamik1

Manderson, 
I am kinda surprised by that - I took my class at Wake County Firearm Training Center over in Holly Springs (one of the finest indoor ranges on the Eastern Seaboard!). Now, I gotta agree, the lady behind the glass can certainly come off a little grumpy, but I think that's just her way. I was very polite with her and put up with her eye-rolling and sighing when I would ask questions cause I knew in the end, the Sherriff would have to sign my permit and all would be good. 

Good luck and PM me if you want any more information about the Wake County facility.

- Scott


----------



## gorrella

I think the fastest turnaround time for a CCW permit is in Caswell County. My father recieved his in 10 days!!! And I had to wait 62 days in Rockingham County.


----------

